# سؤال عن النظارات الطبية



## sambed (20 يناير 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته والله يأخوتي محتاج جدا لمرجع بالعربية أو ملخص حول النظارات الطبية أوحتى موقع خاص للأنني على وشك افتتاح محل وأحتاج لمعلومات تفصيلية حول هذا الموضوع ولكم جزيل الشكر والعرفان :11:


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (20 يناير 2007)

الأخ sambed .

تحية طيبة .

اهلأ وسهلأ بك صديقأ دائمأ في الملتقى ونرحب بك .

اليك هذا الرابط . واي استفسار في الموضوع اطرحه ستجد تفاصل اكثر وادق .

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=21728

تمنياتي لك بالتوفيق .

البغدادي


----------



## sambed (20 يناير 2007)

*شكر خاص*

بارك الله فيك أخي شكري وحفظك وتولاك في الدنيا والآخرة وزاد من 
امثالك لقد زرت مسبقا الصفحة التي أشرت آنفا ولكنني بصراحة أبحث عن معلومات أكثر تفصيلا ودقة أي عن أنواع العدسات ومزاياها وما إلى هنالك من هذه التفصيلات أرجو من أي اخ في المنتدى المساعدة ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (20 يناير 2007)

العدسات الطبية :

1- كروية Spherical موجبة وسالبة .
2-اسطوانية Cylinder وهي مركبة ايضأ موجبة وسالبة ولها محور من 360 درجة .

وكل نوع له درجة قياس تحدد من قبل الطبيب الفاحص . 

ولعدسات نوعيات واحجام ومقاسات ومميزات وصفات ايضأ , وطرق التعامل معها من تشغيل وتركيب 

وطريقة القياس واصلاح وتحوير.

والحديث يطول حول العدسات يعني تأليف كراس . واذا لديك اي استفسار محدد في العدسات انا 

بألأنتظار . 

البغدادي


----------



## Biomedical (21 يناير 2007)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*




أخي الكريم ،

إذا كنت تود فتح محل للنظارات الطبية ، فربما تحتاج لبعض التجهيزات المشابهة لعيادة العيون ، وذلك في حال رغبت بإنشاء محل نظارات متميز وتقديم خدمات فحص وقياس قصر وطول النظر عن طريق أخصائي بصريات.

أما الأجهزة التي أشرت إليها فهي عبارة عن وحدة عينية (ophthalmology unit) تحتوي على :

فوروبتر، projector . بالإضافة إلى جهاز Auto Lensmeter الالكتروني لقياس العدسات.




أتركك مع بعض الصور لهذه الأجهزة في حال رغبت بشرائها بشكل مستقل . تحياتي لك.


----------



## Biomedical (21 يناير 2007)

*Auto Ref/Keratometer*


----------



## sambed (21 يناير 2007)

بارك الله فيكم 
اخوتي الكرام على طيب التفاتكم أخي شكري والأخ biomedecalلدي بعض المعلومات البسيطة عن التجهيزات اللازمة بدئا من الأوتو و اللينز ميتر وآلة القص والجلخ والثقابة والمسخن الهوائي والفرازة لكن لدي فقر في أنواع العدساتمن حيث موادها والمعلومات النظرية مثلا ماهي وضيفة المحور بشكل تفصيلي وكيف يتم تعيينه أنا أبحث بصراحة عن كراس يتكلم عن مراحل إعداد النظارة سمعت عن كتاب لمؤلفة أردنية وهو أساسيات في تجهيز النظارات الطبية لهيفاء راسم حوسة طبعة دار المسيرة بحثت عنه في أغلب مكتبات دمشق ولكن للأسف لم أجده شكرا لكم على اهتمامكم شكرا مرة أخرى


----------

